# Sony Gamescom Conference



## prowler (Aug 16, 2011)

*What happened:*
Vita will have Facebook, Twitter, Skype and 4squared.
Vita will have trophies
All PS Vita games will be available for download via the PlayStation Store.
New Resistance game for Vita called *Resistance Burning Skies*, set before Resistance 2.
New Vita game called *Reality Fighters*, by Invizimals creators.
Another new Vita game, *Escape Plan*
New *WiFi-less PSP Model* _E-1000_ coming this fall for Europe, only £99. More details
Sonys take on a fitness game for Playstation Move called *Move Fitness*
Another Move title. *DanceStar Party* (Think Just Dance)
New PS3 game *InFamous 2: Festival of Blood*, Vampires!
*PS3 price drop everywhere, £249/$249*
*Vita Trailers on Youtube*Little Big Planet
Reality Fighters
Everybody's Golf
WipEout 2048
Uncharted Golden Abyss
Top Darts
Super Stardust Delta
ModNation Racers
Little Deviants
Hustle Kings
Tag
Alien SpidyDon't know if there is more to come but keep a look out here.

The conference is now over! The stream will be looping over at Playstation.Blog for 24 hours if you want to catch the trailers or you can wait patiently until they're up on YouTube.[/p]


----------



## machomuu (Aug 16, 2011)

Can't I watch it later?  I don't want to watch it now...


----------



## prowler (Aug 16, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Can't I watch it later?  I don't want to watch it now...


It will play on loop for 24 hours plus you have this thread to read!


----------



## machomuu (Aug 16, 2011)

prowler_ said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh really?  Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Back to Persona 3 FES, then.

I'm listening, Near seems pretty interesting, though I don't know how much I'd use it since my friends are sadly FPS gamers and console hounds...though they're really not selling the 3G.


----------



## Issac (Aug 16, 2011)

Oh my.. in their "showreel" just now, I heard the most awkward new term ever...

"Real Time Gaming"... NO SHIT?! Gaming in real time?!?! wooooow!!! ｪ_ｪ


----------



## machomuu (Aug 16, 2011)

Issac said:
			
		

> "Real Time Gaming"... NO SHIT?! Gaming in real time?!?! wooooow!!! ?_?


Seriously, I was thinking the same thing each time they said that and they say it at least 5 times.
...
I smell Ridge Racer...


----------



## prowler (Aug 16, 2011)

Resistance Burning Skies looks quite good actually.

Never played a Resistance game.


----------



## machomuu (Aug 16, 2011)

prowler_ said:
			
		

> Resistance Burning Skies looks quite good actually.
> 
> Never played a Resistance game.


I hope other devs don't go crazy with virtual buttons, though.


----------



## Nah3DS (Aug 16, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> All PS Vita games will be available for download via the PlayStation Store.


So... the ngp will be like the pspgo?


----------



## prowler (Aug 16, 2011)

NahuelDS said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No.
PSP didn't have all the games on PSN which made it terrible for PSP PSN users (mostly for Go users).
You obviously still have retail games though.


----------



## Nah3DS (Aug 16, 2011)

prowler_ said:
			
		

> You obviously still have retail games though


thanks for clearing that up


----------



## Feels Good Man (Aug 16, 2011)

Gamescom conference. No WiFi


----------



## prowler (Aug 16, 2011)

New PSP model!

LOOKS SEXY.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Aug 16, 2011)

So you did this just to get dibs? Jesus christ.... I say this thread should be closed.


----------



## machomuu (Aug 16, 2011)

This needs to be Front Paged for the next 23 hours.


----------



## Ryupower (Aug 16, 2011)

we have this
use this thread


----------



## haflore (Aug 16, 2011)

Um....couldn't you have waited until you had more info?


----------



## Mantis41 (Aug 16, 2011)

More like €299

edit: I thought he was talking about the "vita"


----------



## Feels Good Man (Aug 16, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> So you did this just to get dibs? Jesus christ.... I say this thread should be closed.



Calm down. It's not hurting anyone and I've been doing this several other occasions before. I see nothing wrong with it.


----------



## Nujui (Aug 16, 2011)

You should either posted it in the Sony gamescon thread or wait for more info on the model.

I'd say this thread be closed also.

V


----------



## prowler (Aug 16, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> This needs to be Front Paged for the next 23 hours.


I won't be able to edit it then ):


----------



## machomuu (Aug 16, 2011)

prowler_ said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, right 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Anyway, seriously, just confirm Persona 5 and I'll be happy.


----------



## prowler (Aug 16, 2011)

Hey there
http://gbatemp.net/t305294-sony-gamescom-conference


----------



## indask8 (Aug 16, 2011)

New PSP model looks cool, perfect for playing my movies and games on umd.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Aug 16, 2011)

It was quite a bit of a shocker when they revealed this. I'll still be getting a Go, anyways (since I can hack it!).


----------



## chrisrlink (Aug 16, 2011)

no wifi? how will we get the ps store? sony is more insane than the mad hatter at tea time 0.0


----------



## DeathStrudel (Aug 16, 2011)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> Nothing wrong with this. News of this caliber deserves it's own thread.
> 
> It was quite a bit of a shocker when they revealed this. Didn't expect this at all.


The problem was his post originally said that there was going to be news but he didn't have a source yet or any real information. All he was basically saying was "FIRST!"


----------



## _Chaz_ (Aug 16, 2011)

This is kinda bullshit.


----------



## Nujui (Aug 16, 2011)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> Nothing wrong with this. News of this caliber deserves it's own thread.
> 
> It was quite a bit of a shocker when they revealed this. Didn't expect this at all.


True, but it would have been better if he had waited for more info. Once he has all the info then I would actually see him posting about it.


----------



## prowler (Aug 16, 2011)

chrisrlink said:
			
		

> no wifi? how will we get the ps store? sony is more insane than the mad hatter at tea time 0.0


Weird, I know. There is MediaGo for the PC still.
Though it looks amazing and sexy, I can get over it as long as there is Ad Hoc.

I love how it's basically a small Vita.


----------



## indask8 (Aug 16, 2011)

With such a small price tag Sony clearly want to kick Nintendo in the balls, 3DS graphics are not that far away/lacks of title, and PSP is a much more capable media player.


----------



## Nujui (Aug 16, 2011)

The psp model looks neat, and I guess I could live with no wifi (Even though I probably wouldn't be able to afford it in the first place 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Feels Good Man (Aug 16, 2011)

KirbyBoy said:
			
		

> SoulSnatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is getting news to the people not watching the conference and who aren't willing to go the Gamescom thread. Just because I don't have a lot of info as of yet, there is still announcing it to those people. 

And there's a reason why there's an edit button. Although I don't have that info, I can just add in more info later which I was planning to do. I honestly don't understand why people are getting upset because I made a thread first when it was first announced when it doesn't hurt anyone or the site.


----------



## Shuji1987 (Aug 16, 2011)

I'm stilll pondering wether or not to trade in my 3DS for a vita when it get's released. I get more and more interested in the device where the 3DS keeps losing my interest over time.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Aug 16, 2011)

New PSP model is dumb. No Wi-Fi.

I won't be getting it (since I'm already getting a Go, and I can hack it!). It seems Nintendo and Sony both have an entry-level system and then a main system (DS and 3DS, PSP (new one) and PS Vita).


----------



## Feels Good Man (Aug 16, 2011)

smh.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 16, 2011)

I've merged the threads. Happy everyone?

New PSP model is kinda interesting but no WiFi kinda sucks. I know that the online scene for the PSP hasn't been great but that still means rough seas for downloadable titles (unless you can use MediaGo). Definitely seems like a giant backtrack from the PSP Go, which lived and breathed by WiFi.

Still satisfied with my Go though.


----------



## Nujui (Aug 16, 2011)

(To the person that mergerd these threads you should probably delete the other post since they don't have anything to do with this thread.)


Anyway, I wonder how hackable to new model will be.


----------



## Ikki (Aug 16, 2011)

That's the second thing with "Play Station" in its name that I like how it looks like, the first being the PS2 Slim.

I find it weird that they release it now though.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Aug 16, 2011)

The new PSP looks pretty damn sexy, though.


----------



## emigre (Aug 16, 2011)

Ikki said:
			
		

> That's the second thing with "Play Station" in its name that I like how it looks like, the first being the PS2 Slim.
> 
> I find it weird that they release it now though.



I can only guess the new PSP model is cheaper to produce than the 300x model. And such is decent budget handheld.


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 16, 2011)

The new PSP model looks sweet! Sadly, it can't use WiFi..


----------



## _Chaz_ (Aug 16, 2011)

[email protected] now irrelevant post.

I like the look of the new PSP, I love matte finishes (which is what it looks like to me). I'm just not sure how I feel about the color... I kinda wish the colors of the console and the buttons were reversed.


----------



## prowler (Aug 16, 2011)

PS3 is now the same price as the Vita now, lol.

Shows finished guys, go home!


----------



## indask8 (Aug 16, 2011)

PS3 at 249$ it wasn't already the case?


----------



## Satangel (Aug 16, 2011)

No WiFi on new PSP = increased battery life?


----------



## Zarcon (Aug 16, 2011)

prowler_ said:
			
		

> PS3 is now the same price as the Vita now, lol.


Same price or cheaper if compared to the 3G model. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Way to compete with yourself Sony, ahaha.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 16, 2011)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> [email protected] now irrelevant post.



Which post? If I made an error I'll try to correct it.

But thank god for that PS3 price drop, I've been wanting it a tad bit cheaper so it's a little easier to get now (and the $50 off does that, actually). Now to get a Vita or PS3 for Christmas...


----------



## iFish (Aug 16, 2011)

That new PSP looks REALLY ugly if you ask me... The Go looks way nicer.

I'm still hoping for Sony to say the release date of the Vita.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Aug 16, 2011)

Hell yes.

I was going to purchase a PS3 in the next couple of weeks. With this price-drop, I'll be getting it a tad bit cheaper!


----------



## Ass Kisser (Aug 16, 2011)

Ikki said:
			
		

> That's the second thing with "Play Station" in its name that I like how it looks like, the first being the PS2 Slim.
> 
> I find it weird that they release it now though.


I would assume that this new model should compete with the 3DS. People can get a 3DS with a only a few games for 160 bucks or a new PSP with a lot of games availabe for 99 bucks.


----------



## AlanJohn (Aug 16, 2011)

Wait there releasing a new PSP?!?
FOR 99%!?!?
SO THE PSP ISN'T DEAD?!?


----------



## Ikki (Aug 16, 2011)

Ass Kisser said:
			
		

> Ikki said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No way, not compete. Maybe hold it back until the Vita launches.


----------



## machomuu (Aug 16, 2011)

AlanJohn said:
			
		

> Wait there releasing a new PSP?!?
> FOR 99%!?!?
> SO THE PSP ISN'T DEAD?!?


I don't know if no wifi is worth it though, but I do need one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Those free Xbox games better get here.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 16, 2011)

Ikki said:
			
		

> No way, not compete. Maybe hold it back until the Vita launches.



Really? Last time I checked, the PSP was competing with the 3DS pretty well in Japan. Hell, it beat it a majority of the time. What's to say an even cheaper PSP model can't beat it in Japan? Sure, there's no WiFi, but the PSP hasn't been selling games focused on online functions. Plus it'll probably still support Ad-hoc.


----------



## prowler (Aug 16, 2011)

I think it's good with the new PSP model.

Looks like the Vita (would be nice to have the PSP and the Vita together), get it new for less and it pretty much confirms the PSP won't be discontinued for a while.


----------



## machomuu (Aug 16, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Sure, there's no WiFi, but the PSP hasn't been selling games focused on online functions. Plus it'll probably still support Ad-hoc.


I'm early psyched for Monster Hunter and LBP, though...


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 16, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> I'm early psyched for Monster Hunter and LBP, though...



Monster Hunter + Xlink Kai or Ad-Hoc Party.

LBP is alright but I wouldn't say worth the system. Only thing I'd be bummed about would be ModNation Racers (it's surprisingly fun if you give it a chance and the customization/user creation options are awesome).


----------



## machomuu (Aug 16, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In that case I'll look into it and it's hacking capabilities.  I feel rather stupid for saying MH though since Wifi =/= Worldwide connectivity.


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Aug 16, 2011)

Guess I will have to buy a 160GB PS3 tomorrow to hack it.


----------



## SamAsh07 (Aug 16, 2011)

Lol no Wi-fi PSP, what's the point of it?? They really are doing the same what Nintendo did, when DS was released a GB Micro came into market which didn't sell well. I predict the same here. Even though it looks nice. What is it? PSP 4k. PSP Brite Lite?

Keeping that aside, I can't wait to see this new Resistance game, love the series so far 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





EDit: O Shit DMC 5 trailer, now that's more important!!


----------



## machomuu (Aug 16, 2011)

SamAsh07 said:
			
		

> Lol no Wi-fi PSP, what's the point of it?? They really are doing the same what Nintendo did, when DS was released a GB Micro came into market which didn't sell well. I predict the same here. Even though it looks nice. What is it? PSP 4k. PSP Brite Lite?
> 
> Keeping that aside, I can't wait to see this new Resistance game, love the series so far


It's cheap.  Besides, Multiplayer isn't everything, and there are a good amount of great Single player games on the PSP (Phantom Brave: Hermuda Triangle, you will be MINE)


----------



## SamAsh07 (Aug 16, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> SamAsh07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


True it's cheap but the majority of gamers nowadays prefer Multiplayer more.

But think of this, PSP 4k comes out, fans already know a PS Vita is around the horizon, why would they buy 4k over the Vita?? I don't think they would. Well atleast this explains WHY the Vita was delayed.


----------



## skawo96 (Aug 16, 2011)

SamAsh07 said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'd actually say some people might be incredibly confused and buy the 4000 instead of Vita, because they remodeled it to look very similar-like.


----------



## emigre (Aug 16, 2011)

Let'd be blunt here, it's not like the PSP was famous for online gaming.


----------



## machomuu (Aug 16, 2011)

emigre said:
			
		

> Let'd be blunt here, it's not like the PSP was famous for online gaming.


Exactly my point.


----------



## emigre (Aug 16, 2011)

skawo96 said:
			
		

> SamAsh07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



People are not that stupid. "Yah the new PSV is $99"


----------



## prowler (Aug 16, 2011)

skawo96 said:
			
		

> I'd actually say some people might be incredibly confused and buy the 4000 instead of Vita, because they remodeled it to look very similar-like.


Unless they are extremely idiotic, I don't think so.
They look totally different (dual analog sticks are a big hint), besides how do you confuse the name Vita with PlayStation Portable?


----------



## raulpica (Aug 16, 2011)

prowler_ said:
			
		

> Vita will have Facebook, Twitter, Skype and 4squared (probably more)
> Vita will have trophies
> All PS Vita games will be available for download via the PlayStation Store.
> New Resistance game for Vita called *Resistance Burning Skies*, set before Resistance 2.
> ...


Too bad I can pretty much see new PSPs going for 99€ everywhere (and they HAVE wifi). Also, isn't the PS3 *already* going for £249?

So, essentially Sony is officializing the prices that resellers have been using since months (in the hope of selling more Sony products)? Cool.


----------



## emigre (Aug 16, 2011)

raulpica said:
			
		

> Too bad I can pretty much see new PSPs going for 99€ everywhere (and they HAVE wifi). Also, isn't the PS3 *already* going for £249?
> 
> So, essentially Sony is officializing the prices that resellers have been using since months (in the hope of selling more Sony products)? Cool.



That's the RRP. Retailers can sell for any price they want. If anything this will drive PSP/PS3 prices below the 99 Euro.£249 price point.


----------



## prowler (Aug 16, 2011)

raulpica said:
			
		

> Also, isn't the PS3 *already* going for £249?


Used, yes.
Which will be more cheaper now.

They was basically announcing the new RRP.


----------



## SamAsh07 (Aug 16, 2011)

skawo96 said:
			
		

> I'd actually say some people might be incredibly confused and buy the 4000 instead of Vita, because they remodeled it to look very similar-like.


That's an invalid point. PS Vita has a totally different name, if it were to be called PSP 4k instead, THEN people would've been confused. Not when it's clearly named "Vita" which is something totally different.


----------



## skawo96 (Aug 16, 2011)

prowler_ said:
			
		

> skawo96 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The same way people think Nintendo 3DS is the same as Nintendo DS. 
Same thing: An analog stick added, bigger top screen...pretty hard to get confused. And yet people do.

Note that I have no faith in human intelligence.


----------



## prowler (Aug 16, 2011)

skawo96 said:
			
		

> prowler_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nintendo made the mistake of keeping the DS in 3DS.
As well as the mistake of Wii in Wii U.

Edit: But yes, I know what you're getting at.


----------



## Nujui (Aug 16, 2011)

skawo96 said:
			
		

> prowler_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If the human mind thinks that a Ds (or DSi) has a analog stick when even seeing any new commercial or news article about it.....


I know they're pretty much the same but come on.


----------



## emigre (Aug 16, 2011)

skawo96 said:
			
		

> prowler_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The DS was marketed at people who don't like video games. The PSV shouldn't have that problem mainly because it has a name which is clearly different. Sony can also get away with it as it is the the Playstation brand. There's familiarity but still differentiation.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Aug 16, 2011)

skawo96 said:
			
		

> prowler_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have to agree with you.
When you consider that most consumers that will be purchasing this (holiday season) are likely parents who know nothing about videogames, you need to make it apparent that the two consoles are different. Otherwise, they'll just end up purchasing whatever model is cheaper (or what the sales rep tells them).


----------



## raulpica (Aug 16, 2011)

emigre said:
			
		

> raulpica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hm, I can see the PS3 new for 249€ on Amazon quite often. Oh well, if retailers will price it even less than that, then that's a good thing.


----------



## Nujui (Aug 16, 2011)

raulpica said:
			
		

> Hm, I can see the PS3 new for 249€ on Amazon quite often. Oh well, if retailers will price it even less than that, then that's a good thing.



Weird, according to Amazon PS3's new are 299, used are 225 (For a 160 system. For some reason it's even higher for a 120 system, new that is.)


----------



## AlanJohn (Aug 16, 2011)

... But if theres no Wi-Fi how the f*ck do you play multi-player?




I bought my GO for 90$ and it has Wi-Fi...
Sony could have just make the GO for 50$ and release about 20 free awesome games, big N wouldn't even stand a chance...


----------



## prowler (Aug 16, 2011)

http://blog.us.playstation.com/2011/08/16/...gamescom_081611

US Playstation.Blog... blog about the conference.

@AlanJohn, Wi-Fi doesn't mean Ad Hoc.


----------



## Nujui (Aug 16, 2011)

AlanJohn said:
			
		

> ... But if theres no Wi-Fi how the f*ck do you play multi-player?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ad Hoc with friends around you.

Ad Hoc party.

Or Xlink Kai.


----------



## KingVamp (Aug 16, 2011)

emigre said:
			
		

> The DS was marketed at people who don't like video games.


Say what? I disagree, I leave it at that. 

Anyway, a non-wifi psp is kinda weird, but I admit it does look good. 

So no-wifi psp, psp,psv, and psv 3g.

I see.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I prefer the psv...


----------



## Dingoo-fan 32 (Aug 16, 2011)

I was thinking on buying a psp, but i will buy a megaman X  action figure instead


----------



## Snailface (Aug 16, 2011)

There were a lot of people before saying that Sony was giving up on the PSP. I guess we can put that speculation to rest. 

I can't wait to see what kind of new AP devilry Sony infuses into this new model. Better snap up those old Go's and 3000's while they last, kids.


----------



## Ryupower (Aug 16, 2011)

the E-1000 (that what the new psp wifi free)
it EU ONLY

http://www.joystiq.com/2011/08/16/new-99-p...fall-in-europe/


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Update: PlayStation Blog Europe has posted a few more details about the device. The new PSP will be dubbed the E-1000 and will feature the same matte finish as the PlayStation 3 slim console. As the handheld will lack WiFi, the only way to connect to the PlayStation Store will be via Sony's Media Go software. So, uh, we hope there aren't any Mac users among the E-1000's prospective buyers.
> 
> A range of discounted UMD titles is also planned to launch alongside the device, including EyePet Adventures, Invizimals: The Lost Tribes and FIFA 12. Each game in the new lineup will be priced at €9.99.
> 
> Strangely, another feature completely lacking from the E-1000: Liquid metal


.


----------



## skawo96 (Aug 16, 2011)

That makes it even more weird.


----------



## prowler (Aug 16, 2011)

skawo96 said:
			
		

> That makes it even more weird.


... weirdly good for Europe.

EDIT:



Spoiler: Some good pictures of the sexy E-1000


----------



## Snailface (Aug 16, 2011)

skawo96 said:
			
		

> That makes it even more weird.


EU only--WTF? Maybe its due to the system not being able to be sold for $99 at a profit. Damn exchange rates.

Oh well, you Europeans will be happy with your new CFW-free model. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Spoiler



Then I'll eat my words when it gets hacked, lol.


----------



## machomuu (Aug 16, 2011)

Ryupower said:
			
		

> the E-1000 (that what the new psp wifi free)
> it EU ONLY
> 
> http://www.joystiq.com/2011/08/16/new-99-p...fall-in-europe/
> ...


----------



## xist (Aug 16, 2011)

Having looked at those pics, no wonder it's cheap....they forgot the brightness and note buttons.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Aug 16, 2011)

Sony only started making a profit with PS3 a year or two around, did they not? So what, are they betting everything on software again? 

Meanwhile, the new PSP's design looks rather odd to me, but it sounds nice. Vita is Vita, still awesome.


----------



## Satangel (Aug 16, 2011)

If the battery life is increased proportionally and if it gets fully hacked, I'm thinking of picking this up.


----------



## Snailface (Aug 16, 2011)

xist said:
			
		

> Having looked at those pics, no wonder it's cheap....they forgot the brightness and note buttons.


Good eye. 
I wonder if that's a touch panel strip? I just hope it's not like the 3DS's stiff buttons.


----------



## KingVamp (Aug 16, 2011)

xist said:
			
		

> Having looked at those pics, no wonder it's cheap....they forgot the brightness and note buttons.
> Did not notice,but I doubt those to things alone would make it so cheap...
> 
> I did notice that now the buttons are kinda like the 3DS's. (No, I'm not saying they copied)
> ...


Oh, come on... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They are not that hard to click.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 16, 2011)

xist said:
			
		

> Having looked at those pics, no wonder it's cheap....they forgot the brightness and note buttons.



I'm guessing they're on the top like on the PSP Go.


----------



## Gahars (Aug 16, 2011)

Very, very nice indeed.

Now that the PS3 and 360 are closer in price, I am curious as to how it will affect sales. Also, the cheap new PSP looks nice, but I'm not sure how many people will be willing to buy it with the Vita just around the corner.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Aug 16, 2011)

ah and i am buying one ps3 for $400. 99 dollars for psp huh but i thought go was last
eh there is still life in the psp


----------



## Snailface (Aug 16, 2011)

This is very interesting. I posted the new PSP news at Wololo.net and some1 (famous PSP exploit coder) gave an interesting response:

me:


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> New PSP model announced at Gamescon: (new design, reduced price, no Wifi, Europe only) --is this the 11g? hmm...
> some1:
> QUOTEI was thinking the same thing. Nymphaea told me that it might only have adhoc, so I looked at the 11g tables, and *wlan_firmware is missing* (even though wlan.prx is still there), *and netfront is also missing*, while *all the pspnet adhoc files are still there.*


Seems as though the new PSP will ship with 6.60? (given that firmware seems to account for it's feature reduction)


----------



## prowler (Aug 16, 2011)

Gahars said:
			
		

> Also, the cheap new PSP looks nice, but I'm not sure how many people will be willing to buy it with the Vita just around the corner.


I'm considering getting it.
Reasons being is that I'll have access to the all the PSP games (UMD and PSN) plus having the PSN games on the Vita and might be able to transfer saves (make it so, Sony).
Sony can't really force publishers to make their games appear digitally so it's a good move that they release a cheap _sexy_ PSP model.

All I need on a PSP is Dissidia 012 and Gods Eater Burst to keep me happy (Dissidia 012 isn't available on PSN in EUR and Gods Eater Burst is only available on PSN. Retarded, I know), everything else is a plus I guess.

inb4justpirate. I'm trying to slowly go legit with my games, pirating really does spoil it.


----------



## Snailface (Aug 16, 2011)

Here's a look at the back: (from kotaku)





That's one large UMD door. Could it be the battery door as well? I hope so, I can't stand built in batteries.

Another from the front:




Notice how it only has one speaker on the left? Could it be mono? Is anybody starting to think this thing is one gimped POS, lol?
Looks beautiful though, I'll give it that.


----------



## Ryupower (Aug 16, 2011)

Snailface said:
			
		

> Here's a look at the back: (from kotaku)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



look like it has a 
psp!GO type battery setup


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 16, 2011)

ah crap no subtitle for ppl like me.. i will wait and check the EU blog later, btw sexy design this new PSP model


----------



## prowler (Aug 16, 2011)

Vita trailers are up on Youtube!
Little Big Planet
Reality Fighters
Everybody's Golf
WipEout 2048
Uncharted Golden Abyss
Top Darts
Super Stardust Delta
ModNation Racers
Little Deviants
Hustle Kings
Tag

Don't know if there is more to come but keep a look out here.

Edit: One that has slipped under the radar, Alien Spidy


----------



## hunter291 (Aug 16, 2011)

so I am a bit confused xD I didn't see it, but what I read right now is that they will bring out the PSP Vita and the PSP E1000 ? Did I get that right ?

edit: and it has UMD, but no memorystick... or has it ? I can't see if it has one :S


----------



## prowler (Aug 16, 2011)

hunter291 said:
			
		

> so I am a bit confused xD I didn't see it, but what I read right now is that they will bring out the PSP Vita and the PSP 4000 ? Did I get that right ?


The model number is E-1000 which will be released this Fall in Europe (TBA on America and even Japan).

Vita will be released next year for the West.

Edit: I've added a link in the OP to Joystiq for more details of the new PSP model.


----------



## purechaos996 (Aug 16, 2011)

PS3 For $250 Hmmmm? May consider buying it.


----------



## hunter291 (Aug 16, 2011)

lets see what kind of fw the E1000 has 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Some entirely new fw or maybe a fw that already got hacked to the time the e1000 comes out


----------



## chartube12 (Aug 16, 2011)

The PSP had outdated and slow wifi when it first shipped, the crappy B standard. It's faster to download psp content threw the ps3, than transfer it over to a memory stick.


----------



## SamAsh07 (Aug 16, 2011)

prowler_ said:
			
		

> Vita trailers are up on Youtube!


Idk about others, but LBP & Uncharted are the ones I'll definitely buy on Launch.


----------



## GameWinner (Aug 16, 2011)

SamAsh07 said:
			
		

> prowler_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah same here, really don't see the other games being as fun.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Aug 16, 2011)

The PS3 parts must be becoming less and less costly. That is an appealing price to anybody who may not own a PS3 yet. It is pretty amazing. The Vita is still sexy, and that new PSP model is equally sexy. Why can't we get that model with wi-fi? I would buy it for $120 easy.


----------



## Snailface (Aug 16, 2011)

Official Vita Specs:

Highlights: (512MB system+128MB video RAM, QVGA & VGA cameras (but 120Hz-60Hz refresh rate respectively))



Spoiler



from Neogaf:

Platform Name     PlayStation®Vita
Model number      PCH-1000 series
CPU               ARM® Cortex-A9 core (4 core)
GPU               SGX543MP4+
External           Approx. 182.0 x 18.6 x 83.5mm (width x height x depth)
Dimensions        (tentative, excludes largest projection)
5 inches (16:9), 960 x 544, Approx. 16 million colors,
Screen             OLED
------             ------------------------------------------------------
(Touch screen)    Multi touch screen (capacitive type)
--------------    ------------------------------------
Main memory       512MB
-----------       -----
VRAM              128MB
----              -----
Rear touch pad    Multi touch pad (capacitive type)
Cameras           Front camera, Rear camera
Frame rate : [email protected](QVGA), [email protected](VGA)
Resolution : Up to 640x480(VGA)
Sound             Built-in stereo speakers
Built-in microphone
Six-axis motion sensing system (three-axis gyroscope,
three-axis accelerometer), Three-axis electronic
Sensors            compass
-------           ------------------------------------------------------
Location          Built-in GPS (3G/Wi-Fi model only)
--------          ----------------------------------
Wi-Fi location service support
------------------------------



Keys / Switches   PS button
---------------   Power button
Directional buttons (Up/Down/Right/Left)
Action buttons (Triangle, Circle, Cross, Square)
Shoulder buttons (Right/Left)
Right stick, Left stick
START button, SELECT button
Volume buttons (+/-)
Wireless
communications   Mobile network connectivity  (3G/Wi-Fi model only)
IEEE 802.11b/g/n (n = 1x1)(Wi-Fi) (Infrastructure
mode/Ad-hoc mode)
Bluetooth® 2.1+EDR (A2DP/AVRCP/HSP)
-----------------------------------
Slots/Ports       PlayStation®Vita card slot
-----------       --------------------------
Memory card slot
----------------
SIM card slot (3G/Wi-Fi model only)
-----------------------------------
Multi-use port (for USB data communication, DC IN,
Audio (Stereo Out /Mono In), Serial data
communication),
---------------------------------------------------
Headset jack (Stereo mini jack) (for Audio (Stereo Out
/Mono In))
----------
Accessory port
--------------
Power             Built-In Lithium-ion Battery,
-----             -----------------------------
AC adaptor
----------
Supported         Music
---------         -----
-- MP3 MPEG-1/2 Audio Layer 3, MP4 (MPEG-4 AAC),
AV content         WAVE (Linear PCM)
----------        -------------------------------------------------
format            Videos
------            ------
-- MPEG-4 Simple Profile (AAC), H.264/MPEG-4 AVC
High/Main/Baseline Profile (AAC)
--------------------------------
Photos
------
-- JPEG (Exif 2.2.1), TIFF, BMP, GIF, PNG
-----------------------------------------


----------



## Gahars (Aug 16, 2011)

^

Those are some pretty nice specs. I'll... I'll be in my bunk.


----------



## prowler (Aug 16, 2011)

PSP E-1000 speakers will be mono. (As guessed before by someone with the one speaker comment)

Please let headphones be stereo (It's a much better playing experience with headphones anyway)


----------



## Slyakin (Aug 16, 2011)

Hmm, the PSP E-1000 doesn't appeal to me (unless of course it comes to America) and the PSV games... still aren't cutting it. I love Gravity Daze, but... that's it for me.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Aug 16, 2011)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> Hmm, the PSP E-1000 doesn't appeal to me (unless of course it comes to America) and the PSV games... still aren't cutting it. I love Gravity Daze, but... that's it for me.



Chances are that if you haven't been a fan of the PSP and PS3, the Vita library is probably not going to appeal to you until you actually play the games. Games like Uncharted have amazing gameplay intermixed with a pretty good story and characters, while LBP is all about the innovation and level/character design (that you do 99% of yourself). You need to try the series to really love them, and it looks like the games being made for the Vita are gonna be high quality and worth whatever price may be set (hopefully no more than $40 a game).


----------



## Slyakin (Aug 16, 2011)

Nathan Drake said:
			
		

> Slyakin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, I've tried both LBP and Uncharted.

I like LBP... But not enough to buy it a 3rd time (I really think that buying LBP2 was a big mistake).

Uncharted? I actually beat the first game, and I'm trying to find a really cheap new copy of the second. I like Uncharted, but I don't want to compromise screen size (I'd rather play it on the PS3, as stupid as I sound).

And the games look high quality, but I'd rather not play a dart sim and a pool sim. Reality Fighters? Never liked fighters. Golf? No thanks. ModNation Racers? The game is... meh. I already have gotten it from the PSP Welcome Back thing. Never got into it. Super Stardust? ...If it's a downloadable, I'd maybe try it. And Wipeout just never worked for me.

I really have high hopes for the PSV. As for the launch? Kind of disappointing to me. To others, it could be damn amazing. To me? It's just... not worth my time.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Aug 16, 2011)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> Nathan Drake said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You have to admit though, in general, there are more worthwhile games to the average consumer than what there was in the 3DS launch. At this point in time, we've seen more of the launch titles too, and they're already looking fairly polished. For launch, it isn't half bad at all.

Also, Uncharted 2 is substantially better than the first game. You'll enjoy it if you liked the first Uncharted game.

Edit of an edit of an edit: Wow, I can really mess up a post when I'm not paying attention.


----------



## DarkStriker (Aug 16, 2011)

Woah a new PSP model now? I bet 90% of the people will buy a used one. Heck i got my PSP phat for just 38€. IT will however be nice for people that actually just spend their money on games/consoles if they have yet to grab one. I dont think i will grab a Vita before it gets a price drop. Buying the 3DS on release day hurts my pocked money, especially since im not getting a daily income yet... Well i always have my PS3 with over 8 games to finish and over 30 games to finish on DS/PSP. Only the PS3 game is bought though xD


----------



## Slyakin (Aug 16, 2011)

Nathan Drake said:
			
		

> You have to admit though, in general, there are more worthwhile games to the average consumer than what there was in the 3DS launch. At this point in time, we've seen more of the launch titles too, and they're already looking fairly polished. For launch, it isn't half bad at all.
> 
> The second Uncharted title is leagues beyond the first one too.


As for quality, it in fact IS stunning, like you say. However, I can have the prettiest games ever for a system and they can still be lacking in gameplay. It does seem to be aiming at a much broader audience, so that's a good thing for the PSV. (Please note that I'm trying my hardest to not sound like I'm hating the PSV. I just want to be honest.)

And that's good to hear.


----------



## emigre (Aug 16, 2011)

I want Uncharted: GA, Little Deviants and Super Stardust Delta. They look so good.


----------



## GameWinner (Aug 16, 2011)

I'm interested in the Playstation Network experience for Vita, let's be honest, the PSP's version of 'PSN' was horrible. Now with the Vita, I'm able to earn trophies, chat with friends, and basically play games with my friends. All on an handheld system. This is something I'm really liking  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## KingVamp (Aug 16, 2011)

I'm stuck between a ps3,wii u, vita, and maybe even "ps4".

Because the last console I own myself was a game cube. 

Wii and PS3 I play on someone else. :/

Most likely get the Wii U. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Side note: I believe the launch of the 3DS had every genre aka try to appeal to everyone.


----------



## chris888222 (Aug 16, 2011)

Holy crap Vita to have Facebook and others? Great job Sony you've got my... What's that word again??


----------



## Slyakin (Aug 17, 2011)

To be honest, Facebook and those social things... I could care less about them. Nice to see them added, but I have a phone for that reason...


----------



## chris888222 (Aug 17, 2011)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> To be honest, Facebook and those social things... I could care less about them. Nice to see them added, but I have a phone for that reason...


It's nice to at least be able to check your tweets/whatever while on your console though, the main thing I really want is skype. 

Still, I'm more to games on what PSV offers. All games on PS Store? Digital downloads?


----------



## Gahars (Aug 17, 2011)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> To be honest, Facebook and those social things... I could care less about them. Nice to see them added, but I have a phone for that reason...



I understand where you're coming from. None of the social features are "deal makers" for me, but they are nice additions, and I appreciate the fact that with the system, I will always have the option to use them.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 17, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> Side note: I believe the launch of the 3DS had every genre aka try to appeal to everyone.



Lol.

I kinda wish that the cheaper PSP model came over to the States though. I could at least try and talk some friends into getting one and I can finally do some ad-hoc gaming.


----------



## RupeeClock (Aug 17, 2011)

I don't understand the new PSP model at all.
No WIFI makes it undesirable, even at a discount. Used models are much cheaper than the £/€99 price
At that sort of price point, you can expect the PSP prices to drop following the Vita release anyway, making the wifi-less model obsolete.

This looks pretty desperate, but the motive behind this is confusing.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 17, 2011)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> I don't understand the new PSP model at all.
> No WIFI makes it undesirable, even at a discount. Used models are much cheaper than the £/€99 price
> At that sort of price point, you can expect the PSP prices to drop following the Vita release anyway, making the wifi-less model obsolete.
> 
> This looks pretty desperate, but the motive behind this is confusing.



Honestly, how much online gaming do you see people do on the PSP? I have a PSP with PSN access and I haven't gone online to play a game once. At this point in its lifetime most online communities have dropped out.

You'll still have PSN Store access via Media Go and you still have access to Ad-hoc so you're not losing much.


----------



## bazzi_h (Aug 17, 2011)

prowler_ said:
			
		

> *What happened:*
> *PS3 price drop everywhere, £249/$249*



Hasn't the PS3 been £249 since the last price cut? I mean I bought the 320GB model with the GT5 bundle for £255 earlier this year.

@ Guild: i thought you couldn't ad-hoc without wifi?


----------



## machomuu (Aug 17, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> Side note: I believe the launch of the 3DS had every genre aka try to appeal to everyone.


Where were the JRPGs?  Where were any RPGs?

Anyway, I've been meaning to get a PSP for a while, though if I decide against a Wifi-less version I'll be waiting a bit longer.


----------



## Dingoo-fan 32 (Aug 17, 2011)

Is worth buying a psp for play ps1 games?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_____________________

Sorry about my bad english


----------



## KingVamp (Aug 17, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Um... um...  Find Mii  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



If that doesn't count then most genre. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyway, if I didn't have a psp,I'll would just get a used wifi one. That if it necessary.


----------



## Joe88 (Aug 17, 2011)

I actually predicted the price drop to $250 a few days ago, would have been alot better at e3 though



			
				KingVamp said:
			
		

> Side note: I believe the launch of the 3DS had every genre aka try to appeal to everyone.


except any good games...

in b4 people start yelling steel diver are pilot wings were amazing


----------



## Nathan Drake (Aug 17, 2011)

dsisbetterthanxbox said:
			
		

> Is worth buying a psp for play ps1 games?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, yes it is.


----------



## Dingoo-fan 32 (Aug 17, 2011)

Thanks! i will buy one on play-asia on the end of this year  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





__________________

I will finally finish crash 2


----------



## ferofax (Aug 17, 2011)

Facebook, Twitter, Skype... bah. looks like Apple's gonna get some competition. Nintendo, seriously, what the fuck? if they don't jump on this socializing bandwagon NOW, they will FALL. HARD. and that's coming from someone who loves Nintendo shitz. i love my 3DS, so put up some fight!

wtf is wrong with Nintendo execs these days... massively single online games... wtf. Everybody's moving in the direction of social convergence, and Nintendo moves away in the opposite direction, wanting to shelter their gamers from each other even more. *goes away sulking on off-topic rants*


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Aug 17, 2011)

*Vita will have Facebook, Twitter, Skype and 4squared.*
I’m quite excited for the aforementioned social-media apps. I use Twitter a lot so this should help with my addiction. They also add to the value of the Vita.


*Vita will have trophies*
This is nothing too special but a good addition nonetheless. The whole achievements system does add to the replay value of games and gives you extra bragging rights!


*All PS Vita games will be available for download via the PlayStation Store.*
Really glad that this is happening. It’s helpful for lazy people like me who can’t be arsed to get up and go to the store although my bandwidth cap won’t really allow me to download many games.


*New Resistance game for Vita called Resistance Burning Skies, set before Resistance 2.*
Haven’t played a Resistance game before but this looks pretty good. I’ll probably get it when I get a Vita.


*New Vita game called Reality Fighters, by Invizimals creators.*
Doesn’t make too much sense. Nintendo tried something similar (fighter with augmented reality) and it wasn’t much of a hit. I don’t see why Sony thinks they’ll succeed with this.


*Another new Vita game, Escape Plan*
This game looks really interesting. The characters are really cute although the game itself appears to be quite gory. And the art-style is gorgeous.


*New WiFi-less PSP Model E-1000 coming this fall for Europe, only £99. (More details)*
The new PSP looks like a gimped PS Vita. It doesn’t have WiFi and has mono speakers. The system itself is beautiful, though. It’s not much of a good value, though as the PSP Go is available for purchase at prices on par with this model. I probably won’t purchase it.


*Sony’s take on a fitness game for Playstation Move called Move Fitness*
Not interested in this. This is just Sony trying to capitalize on the casual fitness market. To be frank, I thought that died down a while ago (with Wii Fit and EA Sports Active).


*Another Move title. DanceStar Party*
Reminds me of Just Dance for the Wii. Not really interested in this but it looks like it’ll be good fun at parties and other occasions


*New PS3 game InFamous 2: Festival of Blood*
This looks pretty good. I haven’t played the original InFamous, though. I should probably do that first before I get this.


*PS3 price drop everywhere, £249/$249*
Since I was already planning on getting a PS3 sometime this month, the price-drop is something I’m glad happened.
Yes, I know I copy-pasted this from the blog I just made, don't hate me for it. ;O;


----------



## Qtis (Aug 17, 2011)

Nice to see a price drop, although I already bought a new PS3 for 195€ (was on sale, at the same time as the PSP was for 69€ (sold out by the time I got there though)). All in all the PS Vita is probably more interesting than the 3DS, but the new PSP is a bit meh. I wish they'd ditched the UMD on the PSP 3000 and made it with WiFi (like the PSP Go, but with a PSP 3000 screen). Though I don't see much use in the WiFi if not for online gaming (all content is available via bluetooth and PS3/etc), it is a nice add if there happens to be free WiFi around.


-Qtis

PS. Go for Sony, hopefully the PSV will get devs to make games (unlike the PSP nowadays). Admittedly the DS did get quite a bit more good games IMO.


----------



## Satangel (Aug 18, 2011)

Some more pictures and details about the PSP E1000!

Dimensions :
E-1000 : 172.4 × 73.4 × 21.6 mm (width × height × depth)
PSP-3000 : 169.4 x 71.4 x 18.6 mm (width × height × depth)
PSP-1000 : 170  x 74 x 23 mm (width × height × depth)
Weight :
E-1000 : 223g
PSP-3000 :  189g
PSP-1000 : 260 g
Screen :
E-1000 : 4.3 ”, (16:9),TFT, 16,770,000 colours .
PSP-3000 : 4.3 ”, (16:9),TFT, 16,770,000 colours .
PSP-1000 : 4.3 ”, (16:9),TFT, 16,770,000 colours .
Speakers :
E-1000 : Monaural speaker. (WTF?!)
PSP-3000 : Stereo Speakers.
PSP-1000 :  Stereo Speakers.

Some other changes : Lack of  LEDs, Power Buttton is now down on the console, entire back pannel is an opening hood.


----------



## prowler (Aug 18, 2011)

Headphones will likely be stereo (you should play with headphones regardless)


----------



## KingVamp (Aug 18, 2011)

Satangel said:
			
		

> Some more pictures and details about the PSP E1000!
> 
> Dimensions :
> E-1000 :* 172.4 *× 73.4 × 21.6 mm (width × height × depth)
> ...


I see.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Why (even by a bit) wider?

Anyway, if didn't already had a psp, I see no reason to get this one over the other the psp 1000-3000.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 18, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> Anyway, if didn't already had a psp, I see no reason to get this one over the other the psp 1000-3000.



Pretty much. It's more of a "budget" thing so you can get a new PSP model for cheap. It could also help clear stores out of their UMDs for when the Vita comes out (since PSP games are digital-only on it anyway).


----------



## KingAsix (Aug 19, 2011)

ferofax said:
			
		

> *Facebook, Twitter, Skype... bah. looks like Apple's gonna get some competition. Nintendo, seriously, what the fuck? if they don't jump on this socializing bandwagon NOW, they will FALL. HARD. and that's coming from someone who loves Nintendo shitz. i love my 3DS, so put up some fight!*



I don't think so....I see no reason to have my games completely interlinked to my social sites.....So you can know what trophies I get and games I buy? Why do I need to tweet on my gaming devices....My phone and computer can do that. Why in the HELL do I need skype on my gaming devices.....I don't even see a valid excuse to have it on my iphone (when I had one). I don't think Nintendo will fail just for not being all into the social networking craze....point blank period


----------



## Maedhros (Aug 19, 2011)

JinTrigger said:
			
		

> ferofax said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


People like that shit. People like to put in their facebook they have got a new trophy, or a screenshot of the game he's playing. Skype is cool for making phone calls and for videochating too, so it's a plus.

I understand why you see no appeal in things like this, but it's important on these days and a fucking nice PLUS.


----------



## machomuu (Aug 19, 2011)

Maedhros said:
			
		

> JinTrigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Snailface (Aug 20, 2011)

Look at what some crazy dude did at Gamescom.
He put signed homebrew on the unreleased PSP Cheap! (it's OFW 6.50!)
Look at his hands shake! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[youtube]lIi5utUVovI[/youtube]

BTW-what game is he playing?


----------



## Fesuasda (Aug 24, 2011)

I'm definitely not spending my money on this before the PSVita comes out.


----------



## Joe88 (Aug 24, 2011)

Snailface said:
			
		

> BTW-what game is he playing?


think it just a tech demo


----------



## triassic911 (Aug 24, 2011)

But... But... Can it run Crysis?!?


----------

